

Talk to Voxli (YC W09) for YC interviews - andrewow

Hey YC applicants,<p>We are going to hang out in voxli.com/hackernews this Monday in the afternoon (~3-6 pm PST, 4/13).  We'll be happy to answer questions about the interview / attempt to give advice. If you're not applying, feel free to come by and chat but applicants will have priority!
======
andrewow
Hey everyone - unfortunately we had an important meeting scheduled right over
this time today so we're going to have to cancel this. I don't know if we'll
be able to reschedule but feel free to email me with questions (email in HN
profile)!

